
Marines Shelve Futuristic Robo-Mule Due to Noise - rdtsc
http://www.military.com/daily-news/2015/12/22/marine-corps-shelves-futuristic-robo-mule-due-to-noise-concerns.html
======
alexandrerond
Bye military use, hello "home" appliances.

~~~
rdtsc
Even for military not all missions have to be silent. I imagine they'd have a
need to run supplies in a mountainous terrain.

